# Vises



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Here's Dan on "The Overlooked Tool".

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/farmjournal/article/in_the_shop_the_overlooked_tool/


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

I need to set up one on my truck that connects to the trailer hitch. I have two old ones I took out of my dads shop when we sold the home place ... Want to bet they are Made in USA. They are older than me and I am 70 in Feb.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I tell ya go without one for 2 years you really miss them. When I moved all I had setup was a 3" hitch vise.


----------

